# Hilfe bei PC-Kauf



## Bender (18. März 2003)

Nabend

Ich habe mir, mit Hilfe von ein paar anderen Leuten, einen PC zusammengestellt, und würde ihn jetzt gerne noch mal "absegnen" lassen und mir möglicherweise noch ein paar Tips geben lassen, bevor ich bestelle. 
Das wäre er:

p4 2,53 boxed
Asus P4PE i845OE (PC2700 DDR)
Sapphire Atlantis 9700 Pro
512 GB Samsung PC333 Ram
Seagate Barracuda ATA 5 120 GB
Toshiba DVD SD-M1712
LiteOn LTR-52246S
Miditower Chieftec CS601
Enermax NT EG 365AX-VE-G-FC/FM, 353W (german version)
------------------
*~1140€*

Ist vom Preis her sogar etwas unter dem, was ich erwartet hatte. Nicht dass ich da was gegen hätte ... aber es ginge halt noch etwas mehr. Würde es sich preisleistungstechnisch lohnen noch irgendwo bis zu ~200€ reinzustecken? Zum Beispiel das Asus P4G8X DeLuxe (dann halt mit 2 Ram-Riegeln)? Oder einfach mehr Ram? Vieleicht eine andere Graka? Oder sollte ich das Teil so lassen? 

Schon mal vielen Dank für alle Tips!

Bender

P.S. Hoffe das ist überhaupt das richtige Forum für sowas...


----------



## Sinac (19. März 2003)

Eigentlich ok, aber:
P4 nicht boxed, Platte nicht von Seagate!
Vertrau mir! =)

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. März 2003)

Seagate, sie geht nicht, Seagate, sie geht nicht ...


----------



## Sinac (19. März 2003)

stimmt genau!
IBM!!!


----------



## Bender (19. März 2003)

Ok.. das mit der Seagate höre ich in letzter Zeit öfter. Aber warum den P4 nicht boxed?


----------



## Sinac (19. März 2003)

Haste die Lüfter mal gesehn die dabei sind?


----------



## Bender (19. März 2003)

öhm.... nein


----------



## Sinac (19. März 2003)

War klar =)
Naja,die sind nicht mega ******e, aber
echt etwas kompliziert und halt nicht
die besten. Von der Lautstärke will
ich ma nicht anfangen...
Ich hab damit bis jetzt nur schlechte
erfahrungen gemacht und arbeite viel mit
PC Hardware. Spar das Geld und nimm dafür
nen Papst Lüfter, die sind auf jeden Fall
besser!


----------



## Paule (19. März 2003)

erstens :die boxed kühler sind eigentlich ok , aber nicht unbedingt die besten , und erst recht nicht zu gebrauchen , wenn du OCen willst.

zweitens: hol dir lieber 512 winbond/twinmos 333er ram....
die sind besser

drittens: ne radeon 9700 reicht völlig , denn man kann sie einfach durch nen bios-flash auf das pro niveau bringen  , aber sapphire ist da schon ne gute wahl , ich hab selber eine , und den lüfter von der kann ich kaum hören , also gut

viertens: 
muss es denn unbedingt ein chieftec sein ? es gibt so viele bessere und schönere und vor allem *andere* gehäuse

fünftens: ich kann dir platten von ibm ans herz legen , ich hab auch eine , die ist top-schnell und bisher ist sie auch noch nicht kaputt , die gleiche , die mein freund hat (schon länger) verrichtet auch ihren dienst , obwohl der nen saumäßig heißen pc hat und es da eigentlich ein weunder ist , dass da noch nix durchgebrannt ist 

Grüße

Paule


----------



## Sinac (19. März 2003)

Mit den IBM Platten muss ich Pauli recht geben!
Ich hatte 2 x 2 GB SCSI Platten gespiegelt im
Serverbetrieb und die waren gebraucht, sind aber
Jahre lang nie angeschmiert!
Und jetzt habe ich auch einem 60 GB für Windows
und eine 40 GB für Linux, und keine hat irgendwelche
Macken und guten Speed! Wir verkaufen die auch sehr
viel und ham nie probleme!

Noch zum Board:
Ich bin von ASUS nicht begeistert, wir hatten erst heute
eine Problem mit der Kompatibilität zu bestimmten Festplatten,
die Kiste ist nach der Installation immer angekackt und
sowas hatten wir schon 2 mal mit ASUS.
Ich würd die GigaByte oder DFI empfehlen. Achte auch auf den
Chipsatz, ich würd auf jeden Fall VIA nehmen!!!


----------



## Bender (19. März 2003)

@paule: langsam... gaaanz lagsam..

Was meinst du mit OCen? Was ein Biosflash? Und schafft das ein Mensch ohne übermäßig viel PC-Ahnung(ich möchte hier keine Namen nennen)?


----------



## Fabian H (19. März 2003)

OCen: Overclocken: Die Taktrate von der (in diesem Fall) CPU erhöhen. Genauer gesagt den Multiplikator.

Bios-Flash: Eine neuere/ältere Version des Bios auf den Chip speichern


----------



## Paule (19. März 2003)

mit ner guten anleitung sollte man das eigentlich schaffen, 
wobei man dabei sagen muss , dass dabei die garantie vom board geht , aber das ist ja eigentlich immer so , wenn man etwas übertaktet


----------



## melmager (19. März 2003)

und eine nummer grösser das netzteil 

und versuch mal ein antec gehäuse *g*

da geht der zusammenbau ohne blutvergiessen ab smile .....


----------



## Paule (19. März 2003)

also ich persönlich hab ein lian li , das ist auch genial , von den features her und so , und das einbauen ist auch wunderbar mit der mainboardschublade und dem laufwerkkäfig und so , ausserdem sind da überall thumbscrews....(schrauben , die man ohn e dreher drehen kann)


----------



## Paule (19. März 2003)

da netzteil is aber eigentlich ok , ich hab das auch , und absolut keine probleme , das is auch ned laut oder so , alles gut


----------



## El_Schubi (20. März 2003)

> da geht der zusammenbau ohne blutvergiessen ab smile .....



das wäre doch schade ich hab bisher mit jedem meiner pcs einen blutbund geschlossen 
vielleicht laufen sie deshalb so gut *grübel* ;-)


----------



## Grimreaper (20. März 2003)

Samsung RAM geht voll in Ordnung und ist Preiswert.

ATI 9500 lässt sich auch auf 9700Pro Niveau bringen und ist günstiger, wenn du dir die Mühe mit dem Übertakten machen willst.

Mit meiner Seagate Platte hatte ich zwar nie Probleme, seitdem ich aber noch eine von Maxtor habe merk ich schon den Qualitätsunterschied. IBM stellt sehr gute Festplatten her, allerdings gab es mal ne billige Reihe die echt nicht zu gebrauchen war.

Lüfter von Pabst würde ich auch empfehlen.

Und ein 350 W Netzteil von Enermax reicht voll & ganz, mehr brauchste nicht.

Zu Gehäuse & Motherboard hab ich nix zu sagen 

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## fluessig (20. März 2003)

OT: 
Den


> 512 GB Samsung PC333 Ram


Riegel hätte ich auch gerne. 
Ich hab mir vor kurzem ein Noname Netzteil geholt - 350 W und sehr leise für 35€
Bin vollstens zufrieden und verstehe nicht, warum man mehr Geld ausgeben sollte, nur um Enermax draufstehen zu haben (und dann am besten noch als totaler Freak den Lüfter austauschen)
Ich glaub den aktuellen Lidl PC kannst du damit locker versenken (benchmarkmäßig). 
Meinen Segen hast du - auch wenn ich zur Zeit eher zu AMD tendiere.


----------



## Sinac (20. März 2003)

Das mit dem Netzteil muss ich auch sagen, ich
habe auch zwei 350W Netzteile, für je 20 € von eBay,
keine Probleme damit!

Aber vergis AMD, die sind meiner Meinug nach Müll!


----------



## Paule (20. März 2003)

warum sollen amd's müllsein ? ich hab selber einen , und bin damit top-zufrieden...
samsung ram hab ich selber , und bin damit aber nicht so zufrieden...
der twinmos/winbond ram is besser und zudem noch günstiger...
also , warum nicht den nehmen ?


----------



## Sinac (20. März 2003)

Die werden zu heiß, wenn dir der Lüfter abschmiert sind die durch!
Intel stürzt nur ab und is nicht gleich kapiut!


----------



## fluessig (20. März 2003)

Also du hast schon recht, ein AMD Prozessor geht wirklich drauf wenn er zu viel Hitze entwickelt. Abhilfe schafft da ein gutes Mainboard (wie ich es habe  ) das den Hitzeschutz selbst mitliefert. Obs wirklich hilft stellt sich noch raus.
Ausserdem haben die Dies der Athlons keine zusätzliche Schutzschicht vor Krazern. Auch hier ist Intel im Vorteil.
Trotzdem ist die Leistung der Systeme annähernd die gleiche wie bei Intel. 
Dann kommt der Knackpunkt: der Preis. Nicht dass ich besonders geizig bin, aber warum sollte ich mir so viel Geld nehmen lassen wegen zweier Argumente die bei sorgfältigem Umgang mit der Materie an Bedeutung verlieren. 
Dafür erhalte ich zum selben Preis eine höhere Leistung und das ist mein Kaufgrund.
Örks jetzt hab ich mich auf eine dumme AMD-Intel diskussion eingelassen. Ich bleib bei meinem Urteil, das oben genannte System ist gut ;-)


----------



## Bender (20. März 2003)

Ok, könntet ihr mir noch mal eben sagen, welchen Lüfter und welche Festplatte _genau_ ihr mir empfehlen würdet?  

Und was nehme ich dann beim P4? "tray"?


----------



## Paule (21. März 2003)

also , mit p4-kühlern kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus , aber ich weiss ,dass der slk900 jetzt auch auf nen p4 passt, als festplatte würde ich dir die 180gxp von ibm empfehlen , die hab ich ja auch selber .....größe liegt halt bei dir..

grüße

Paule


----------



## Jamonit (21. März 2003)

> Chipsatz, ich würd auf jeden Fall VIA nehmen!!!


 Ich persönlich habe mir ein Board mit nForce-2 Chipsatz gekauft, bin vollkommen zufrieden damit. Als Board kann ich das ABIT NF-7 (nForce2) empfehlen. Gibt davon 3 verschiedene Ausführungen und hat eigentlich alles was man braucht.


----------



## Paule (21. März 2003)

ich persönlich hab auch nen nforce2 
der is schneller als der via kt400 , also , warum sollte man sich dann den kt400 holen bitte ? ich bin mit dem nforce seeehr zufrieden... ich hab nen a7n8x , alles wunderbar..


----------



## dfd1 (25. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Paule _
> *ich persönlich hab auch nen nforce2
> der is schneller als der via kt400 *



Natürlich ist nforce2 schneller, da er mit 400 MHz fährt. via kt 400 läuft "nur" mit 333 MHz. Ist nur der Name, aber nicht die Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Paule (25. März 2003)

das hat damit , soweit ich weiss , nix zu tun...


----------



## Overclocker (19. April 2003)

Also, 

der Computer von dir ist super

Mein selbstgebauter Rechner fast der gleiche:

Asus P4PE
512 MB PC 333 Samsung
Albatron TI 4200 Turbo 128 MB
Netzteil von Ebay für 50 Euro (420 Watt)
Intel P4 2,53 Ghz
Boxed Kühler (ist der beste P4 Kühler nach PC Games Hardware)
3 Gehäuselüfter für guten Luftzug
Gehäuse von bbt shop für 32,90 Euro
Festplatte von IBM 80 GB

alles für 990 Euro (ohne CD/DVD Laufwerke)

Ich bin mit diesem System voll zufrieden und habe meinen Prozessor schon einmal kurz auf 2,9 Ghz laufen lassen. Das mach ich aber nicht lange weil ich will meinen Prozessor noch länger lebend.

Also dieser Rechner von dir ist absolut perfekt und du wirst sicher keine großen Probleme haben.

ich kann dir den Rechner nur empfehlen!!

MfG

Overclocker

einmal Intel - immer Intel


----------

